# Irregular Periods



## loopytheone (Oct 4, 2018)

I guess I'm just wondering how common irregular periods are for other ladies? Mine have always been a bit irregular but they have been getting less and less frequent these last couple of years (haven't had one since May). I'm definitely not pregnant or anything and I haven't taken hormonal birth control in at least 5 years now. 

My doctor says it might just be a normal thing for me, but it feels kinda weird. I've had a blood test done and will discuss the results with the doctor in a couple of weeks but obviously nothing was too unusual or they would want to see me before that.


----------



## LizzieJones (Oct 4, 2018)

I had irregular heavy periods for YEARS until I developed anemia. Got a Mirena IUD put in and now no more periods at all. I wish I had it put in ages ago.


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 18, 2018)

An update: Judging from my hormone panel, the doctors thinks I have polycystic ovaries. Not a huge problem but good to know.


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 13, 2018)

I had a pelvic scan and it showed my ovaries looking normal, which is good but means I probably don't have PCOS after all. Not sure what is causing my symptoms though; after 5 months without any periods I recently bled for 3 weeks straight. Something isn't right there.


----------



## Tracyarts (Nov 23, 2018)

I had irregular cycles in my teens to mid 20s, but once I got on a good treatment plan for my PCOS in my late 20s, I had 28 day cycles without fail until around age 45, then hit the start of perimenopause. Now, it's totally irregular again and will be until I'm through.


----------



## penguin (Nov 23, 2018)

My cycles were around 5 weeks, though high stress could make them longer. The only time I missed a period was when I was pregnant. Until I developed fibroids, that is. I’ve had many bouts of excessive and extensive periods (up to 3 weeks heavily, 6 weeks lightly), and that made me severely anemic. I then went 9 months without one (and I definitely wasn’t pregnant). I’m taking Ponstan to make them lighter, shorter, and less painful until I get my IUD in.


----------



## da3ley (Apr 13, 2019)

My BMI is so high that i no longer have periods. Too much FAT


----------



## Tracyarts (Apr 14, 2019)

I never stopped having periods, even when I was 540 pounds. They were only ever irregular before my PCOS was effectively managed, and then after I entered perimenopause.


----------



## DragonFly (Apr 15, 2019)

da3ley said:


> My BMI is so high that i no longer have periods. Too much FAT



I was told that by more than one doctor. The problem was actually PCOS and it turned into a cancer scare. PCOS can cause you to not have periods for YEARS. When I finally went to a new gynecologist he did an endometrial biopsy because of my history. Everything was fine. The next year I went in, same procedure, endometrial biopsy. He found atypical cells - by the time I left his office I had an appointment with a Woman’s Cancer specialist and researcher . The appointment was in just a few days. He read the reports, examined me asked a bunch of questions and then we went in his office. He advised a radical hysterectomy. I was worried about scheduling things around a work trip. He looked at me and said you can put it off a week but this needs to be done. He told me that the abnormal cells turn into cancer and it was just a matter of time. So I had the surgery. I was lucky , I just had the abnormal cells it hadn’t turned into cancer yet. 

As I look back I can’t believe how uneducated Medical Professionals could be. At 5’8” and 250 pounds I was told my fat was preventing my period. No one ever questioned that again until I was in my 40s and much much heavier at that time. I am damn lucky. For over 25 years I had been telling Drs about my history with no periods or sporadic periods and not one gave it a worry, mainly because I was FAT. 

I’m not buying that your period stops because of a high BMI.


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 15, 2019)

Yeah, I was going to say that I doubt your periods stopped because of your weight. There are conditions such as PCOS that are more common at higher weights and you need to get a doctor to check for those.


----------



## LizzieJones (Apr 15, 2019)

I was over 500 pounds at one point in my life and was having very excessive bleeding. It just wouldn't stop. I'm 57 and have PCOS and my gyno talked me into an IUD. I was on Provera 40 mg a day to stop the bleding but she was worried I might end up with cancer so she talked me into getting a Mirena IUD until I lose enough weight for a hysterectomy. No bleeding at all. I wish I had known about IUDs years ago. It would have saved me a lot of grief .... and probably money too because I wouldn't need to buy all those pads and tampons.


----------



## J-D (Apr 15, 2019)

Many people make the assumption that doctors know everything when, really, is not the case. This mindset is propagated by cocky doctors and censorship of research literature, and media propaganda...etc (I will get off my soap box while I am ahead). The point of e saying this is that there are a handful of you here on this post that seem to get this, so with that being said I have a question for you all:

Do you find or are aware of PCOS causing infertility or pregnancy complications often?


----------



## Tracyarts (Apr 16, 2019)

I've noticed that there's a common piece of "fatlore" that says supersized women don't menstruate. Or can't get pregnant.

Supposedly because the amount of fat they carry affects their hormones and shuts down the monthly cycle. 

Or their abdominal fat puts so much pressure on the reproductive organs that they are unable to function.

But, it's just fatlore.

There's nothing about being supersized in and of itself that stops menstruation and causes infertility. 

There are some medical conditions like PCOS that occur more often with fat women, but not all fat women have them and not all women who have them are fat. It's just a correlation. 

Women in general have irregular periods. It's fairly common. All kinds of factors lead to it. If you're between puberty and menopause, you're probably going to have irregular menstrual cycles at some point in time.


----------



## Bookworm (May 18, 2019)

loopytheone said:


> I had a pelvic scan and it showed my ovaries looking normal, which is good but means I probably don't have PCOS after all. Not sure what is causing my symptoms though; after 5 months without any periods I recently bled for 3 weeks straight. Something isn't right there.



You do not need to have cystic ovaries to have PCOS. 
There are 3 criteria and you only need to have 2. Irregular periods, high testosterone levels, and cystic ovaries. 
Get a 2nd opinion. My first gyno told me I'd outgrow the 2 week period issue. Drs don't know shit sometimes.


----------



## Emmy (May 18, 2019)

soo many things can throw periods out of whack... being "overweight" in general is usually number one reason they're off, according to doctors.


----------



## RockyAO (Sep 24, 2019)

loopytheone said:


> I guess I'm just wondering how common irregular periods are for other ladies? Mine have always been a bit irregular but they have been getting less and less frequent these last couple of years (haven't had one since May). I'm definitely not pregnant or anything and I haven't taken hormonal birth control in at least 5 years now.
> 
> My doctor says it might just be a normal thing for me, but it feels kinda weird. I've had a blood test done and will discuss the results with the doctor in a couple of weeks but obviously nothing was too unusual or they would want to see me before that.



Well, first of all, mine are late mostly because of stress and only after because of excess weight. Never took any birth control pills or hormonal stuff. But it's always a good option to visit your gynecologist just to be sure. I also have a period tracker app on my phone, but due to the reasons, I mentioned it always shows the wrong date. I would recommend tracking your ovulation also with tests as mentioned in this article even if you're not TTC.


----------



## Tracyarts (Sep 30, 2019)

So I'm going to the gynecologist in a few weeks for my yearly and to talk about perimenopause. Yay. 

Once I got my PCOS under control in my late 20s, I had clockwork 26-8 day cycles with 5 day periods. Until I turned 46, then it all went to shit. lol

I'm 49 now, having hot and cold flashes, night sweats, sleep disturbances, mood swings, acne flares, sore breasts, 40-60 day cycles with 7-10 day periods. Skin texture changing, hair graying, etc... So I'm very much going through "the change". 

No hormone replacement or equivalent. Can't have them. Just a moderate dose of Evening Primrose oil to take the edge off of the symptoms.

Hopefully the dr. will have some insight as to how things are going.


----------

